# Brug for hjælp til Mikro Linux

## Rimers

Hej

Jeg har brug for lidt guidance for at lave en meget lille linux install på min nye "server" / Router.

Jeg har fået en gammel Router Q-200 med et smadret Flash drev så den ikke længre kan starte,

resten af maskinen er helt ok og flash disken er testet OK efter flere forsøg på at genoprette den.

Maskinen har før kørt med en linux version af et styresystem (ikke open-source og firmaet eksisterer ikke mere :S)

Nå men det jeg gerne vil gøre er følgende

Installere en linux der er under 64mb for kernel og diverse programmer der vil være gode på en router.

Eneste maskinen egentligt skal kunne er firewall, VPN, og måske p2p blokering.

Routeren er baseret på en 800Mhz Celeron med 64mb ram, men jeg opdaterer den nok til 256mb eller 512mb for at den kan klare alt det jeg gerne vil have den til.

Så vidt jeg har kunnet finde ud af indtil nu er alle netværks porte på den intel chip baserede (ikke sikker på hvilke) men somsagt har den kørt noget linux førhen.

Håber der er nogen der vil tage sig lidt tid til at svare på min post med lidt hints til hvad jeg kan gøre og eventuelt skal til at læse.

På forhånd Tak

Rimers

----------

## BlackPlague

Hejsa.

Du skulle tage og kigge lidt på denne her router/firewall. Vi brugte den på et kollegium hvor jeg boede og den kørte rigtigt godt. Den er godt nok baseret på FreeBSD 4, men det burde da være til at finde ud af alligevel. Ogden skulle også være mulig at få den til at køre på en alm pc.

m0n0wall

http://m0n0.ch/wall/

Der findes også SmoothWall, som dog er lidt svær at finde ud af hvad de vil. De levere både en Open Source udgave og en købe udgave, så vidt jeg lige kan se. Kender ikke rigtigt noget til den.

SmoothWall:

http://www.smoothwall.org/

Håber du finder ud af noget.

Michael

----------

## Rimers

Tak for svaret

Jeg havde nu håbet på et kunne bruge Gentoo, og har da også fundet noget der måske kan buges.

Jeg faldt over Gnap - Gentoo Network Appliance (GNAP) som er et værktøjtil at lave en gentoo til små systemer.

Så den skal der leges lidt med senere på ugen.

Jeg mangler bare en måde at Boote systemet på og køre en lspci for at finde ud af hvilken hardware det helt præsist er.

Er der nogen der kan hjælpe mig i retning af hvordan jeg kan lave sådan et script? jeg har nemlig ikke arbejdet med sådan noget før.

/Rimers

----------

